# JW's HO Speed Parts



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

JW's HO Speed Parts had a huge selection of parts for pancake and inline cars, but that site has been inactive for some time. I just checked the site and it looks like someone new has recently taken over the business. The previous owner was Alan Mirachi, now Tony Saccone is listed on the site.


----------



## JWSpeed (Jun 2, 2009)

I am the original owner, I retired and sold JW's to Alan. I heard he was having a hard time keeping up with orders as he has a full time job. I wish Tony best of luck!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

JWSpeed said:


> I am the original owner, I retired and sold JW's to Alan. I heard he was having a hard time keeping up with orders as he has a full time job. I wish Tony best of luck!


Hey
glad to see you are still out there hanging around!

been a long time!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I have been informed that Tony did not get much, if any inventory, so it will take a considerable period of time to build that up. If there is anything that you are desperate for you might contact Tony directly with your wish list. I would expect that if there were enough inquiries about a particular item it would get moved to the top of the to do list.


----------

